# My newest lab results (Hyperthyroid/Graves)



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

Free T4 1.25 (0.85-1.62 pg/mL reference range)

Free T3 6.0 (2.4-4.2 pg/ml reference range)

TSH 0.01 (0.35-5.50 uIU/ml reference range)

3 weeks ago my Free T3 was 6.4 so it has come down some but to me that seems like a small amount. How long does it take for the hormones to get back to normal? will my TSH go back to normal or will it be forever low because of Graves?

I have to do some research on the TSH.

My uptake scan was 84%

Edited to add I am on PTU. when this was done 100mg a day. Yesterday they bumped me up to 150mg a day because I had symptoms of being hyper again.


----------



## SickofBeingSick (Sep 21, 2010)

Well in regards to your TSH being "normal" heh well not sure about everyone else but i had my almost a TT about three years ago and i am still fighting to get my TSH to "normal" levels. the last time i got lab work done was back in april and my levels had dramatically jumped from normal range to 16.9 so my dr upt my levothyroxin from 75mg a day to 100 mg a day. which seemed to work wonders for a while but i went to get labs done today becuase again i am having heart palpatations and i am not able to get a good nights sleep. my whole body aches and my eyes are killing me. its been three years and i was under the impression that once my thyroids were out and i was started on the hrt that i would start to feel better...but no such luck. hopefully you will have better luck with having graves then i have.


----------

